# Vetrans and if you live near a Texas Roadhouse



## cda (Nov 8, 2011)

For 11-11-11

Every Texas Roadhouse location across the country will participate in the free lunch event to honor the men and women of our armed forces.

All veterans including all active, retired or former U.S. military can choose one of 10 entrees, including a 6-ounce sirloin and two made-from-scratch sides plus a choice of any Coca-Cola product, sweet tea/ice tea or coffee during lunch. To participate, you must provide proof of service including military or VA card, or discharge papers.


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2011)

More offers for active duty and Vetrans

http://www.mamacheaps.com/2011/11/2011-veterans-day-freebies-and-discounts-2.html


----------



## jpranch (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you all. Ex 334th TAC Fighter Fighter Squadron. 4th But First.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 10, 2011)

*Thank you to all veterans!*   I appreciate your sacrifices!     

.


----------



## Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks to all the vets out there!

USA 3rdAD 3/12 Air Cav Scouts Out!


----------

